# Surfside First Day of Spring!!



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

Conditions don't look too good today at Surfside today. I'm waiting on a little less surf and wind. Yall save your bait for a better day!!!:bluefish:


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it clears up a little bit by saturday... Otherwise i'm in for a fun ride yakin out shark baits!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

papa john said:


> Conditions don't look too good today at Surfside today. I'm waiting on a little less surf and wind. Yall save your bait for a better day!!!:bluefish:


How is the seaweed?


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Sea Weed abounds!!!*

I fished an hour or so on Sunday with a hand held light bait rod and the seaweed was pretty thick. I switched to an even lighter weight so it would drift with the current and the weed didn't bother me too bad. If I had been casting baits into the second gut it would have been awful.:headknock


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Anyone know the water temps?
Im waiting for the specks to arrive.


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Water Temp.*

Looked at the Freeport Coast Guard Station report and it shows 69 deg f this morning. I'm not sure what the best temp is for the trout to start moving in the surf???:goldfish:


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

When do the kings and Spanish macks arrive?


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

papa john said:


> Looked at the Freeport Coast Guard Station report and it shows 69 deg f this morning. I'm not sure what the best temp is for the trout to start moving in the surf???:goldfish:


From last year water temp had to reach 75 before I had a good bite going.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I see the weed on the beach.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

73 or higher for the kings and smack to come in on super clear water.


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Surfside Today......*

Thanks tank and others. I'll be watching that surf temp closely, I mean the temp I take and not the reported temp. The surf is up today, good for the board riders but not so much for us fishers. The waves are breaking out on the 3rd sand bar. Could probably work for some light tackle in the 1st gut but not anything farther. If anyone does venture out today give us a report please. Fish On!!!:goldfish:


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

You can catch trout in the surf now. But, not as consistent as you can later. My earliest limit of trout in the surf, nice 20 inchers, came in Mid April when the water temp was about 70 or 71 degrees. I know someone who caught a limit in March a few years back. I believe you can catch surf trout in the winter if you had good structure, which there isn't much of on the upper coast. I think seventy degrees, give or take a degree or two, and a green tide on a full or new moon in April will bring the summer species in.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

I just can't wait to cast net mullet in the surf. Lol. Tired of buying bait.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Spectaker said:


> I just can't wait to cast net mullet in the surf. Lol. Tired of buying bait.


When does this normally start being a possibility? I too like netting the mullet.


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Bait fish in the surf*

I think it will be mid to late April before we see consistent numbers of Mullet in the surf. It could be earlier if the water temp comes up to 71-72 sooner than expected. Either way I'm ready for some Trout action in the surf!!!!:bluefish:


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Surfside today, 23 Mar 2013*

The surf today is pretty high, still too much weed to be able to put lines out into the 2nd gut without being draged all over. Water temp is 65.5 with light rain now. Waiting on a better day!!! The pelicans were diving at baitfish in the second gut so at least we did see some sign of life out there. Fish ON!!!:goldfish:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

It's going to get down into the 30's next week. I think it will be mid April before the surf sustains a 70 temp.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Mrschasintail said:


> It's going to get down into the 30's next week. I think it will be mid April before the surf sustains a 70 temp.


X2 this weather needs to make up it's mind. I'm tired of cancelling trips due to 20mph winds, that's no fun to paddle the yak around in haha


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Patience with the weather???*

Yep, we're trying to be patient with these spring conditions just not working very well. Todays North winds are a bit chilly but will warm by afternoon. Might be a good day to cast some soft plastics to see if there are any early trout here yet. If I have any luck I'll post report.:bluefish:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

spicyitalian said:


> When does this normally start being a possibility? I too like netting the mullet.


Wow we could start a club since I enjoy casting for mullet.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Mullet? Did someone say mullet? I am enthusiastic about that sign of warm weather myself. In fact, I just could not keep the new (larger) cast net out of my cart at the store yesterday...

I have been laying low on the fishing since January. If all goes well, and if the weather is not awful, I will make my first spring trip on Friday this week. Keep the weed reports coming. That will determine if I set up for the surf or if I decide to walk the jetty.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

papa john said:


> Yep, we're trying to be patient with these spring conditions just not working very well. Todays North winds are a bit chilly but will warm by afternoon. Might be a good day to cast some soft plastics to see if there are any early trout here yet. If I have any luck I'll post report.:bluefish:


Any bites?


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*To the beach!!!*

Ottoman, well I said I might try some soft plastics in the surf to see if there are any early trout there. I never made it to the beach, too much other stuff going on. I'll get there soon though and post a report!!! Fish ON!!!:bluefish:


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Surfside conditions today 28 March 2013*

Went down to the beach today just to check on the conditions. The surf was pretty high but that changes every day here. There was a lot of seaweed washed up on the beach so it was probably pretty thick in the current as well. The water temp was down some from last check. This is not what I wanted to see. I'll check again in a couple of weeks and post what I find. Fish ON!!!!:goldfish:


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Apr 3, 2005)

Thats a purty picture Papa,


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

60 deg. man it feels like it's going to take a lifetime to hit that magic number.


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Surfside Beach 04/12/2013*

I was all set to throw some soft and hard baits at trout in the surf. Then I thought it would be a good idea to see what the water temp is before throwing baits at fish that aren't there. After checking temps we left all the tackle at home for another day. The beach did look good though!!!:goldfish:


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep It's cold cold! Took my kids and uncle down to the beach yesterday for some fresh dead soaking on Surfside. The bouy report 1.3 ft. before I left but the wind built quickly and it got pretty bumpy. We fished for a little while between 4-5 access but the weed was unfishable so we moved farther towards 5 and saw a fellow fishing stopped and asked about the weed and he said it wasnt to bad so we went down about 200 yards from him and tried again and started catching whiting. Then it just shut down and seemed to be getting rougher. So we went over to san luis pass and my oldest son caught a flounder so we start thowing soft plastics to no avail. Started back with shrimp again close to the bridge and started catching fish my son caught a big sheephead so we got some eating meat but slow over all. The water was nice trout green in the surf and the pass. Soon The trout will be there in numbers.


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Surfside & SLP*

Thanks for that report Duckchaser!! Sounds like yall had a pretty good outing in spite of the rough water yesterday. It was real calm at Surfside early yesterday morning but that all changed by about noon. Fish ON!!!!:bluefish:


----------

